# newb Log



## meesh (Dec 28, 2022)

Started a cycle before knowing what I was doing... Making this log for help as I need it
Running 400 mg test a week. on week 6. Currently weigh 164 lbs.
doing a push/pull/legs split with 6 days on and 1 off
for diet im aiming 150-160 grams of protein, 65 grams of fat, 280 grams carbs. not sure if and how much to increase food intake because I gained 20lbs since start of cycle. Looking to bulk and put on muscle mass and without getting fat. I just want to get bigger and better.

pull day today

lat pulldowns:
couple warm up sets
130X15
145x12
145x8
145x6
high rows
115X12
115X10
115X8
115X6
low rows single arm
115X12
115X10
115X8
115X8
cable rear delt flys
3x12@17.5
straight arm pull down
80X15
80X10
80x8
80X6
incline bicep curls
25X12
25X10
25X8
25X8
hammer curls
3X12@25
machine preacher curls
3X12@80

Then walked on treadmill for 30 min.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2022)

meesh said:


> Started a cycle before knowing what I was doing... Making this log for help as I need it
> Running 400 mg test a week. on week 6. Currently weigh 164 lbs.
> doing a push/pull/legs split with 6 days on and 1 off
> for diet im aiming 150-160 grams of protein, 65 grams of fat, 280 grams carbs. not sure if and how much to increase food intake because I gained 20lbs since start of cycle. Looking to bulk and put on muscle mass and without getting fat. I just want to get bigger and better.
> ...


Geezus. 300 reps? How long did all that take you?

More isn’t better. Chop it in half and up the weight.


----------



## meesh (Dec 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Geezus. 300 reps? How long did all that take you?
> 
> More isn’t better. Chop it in half and up the weight.


I was in the gym for a hot minute.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 28, 2022)

You have a lot of space to add protein if you want to gain muscle without getting overly fat. When I started my first cycle at around that weight my coach had me eating 1kg of meat per day, which I have continued at over 200lbs and it worked well. 
Then just add calories via carbs incrementally when you stall out and it will minimise too much fat gain.


----------



## meesh (Dec 28, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> You have a lot of space to add protein if you want to gain muscle without getting overly fat. When I started my first cycle at around that weight my coach had me eating 1kg of meat per day, which I have continued at over 200lbs and it worked well.
> Then just add calories via carbs incrementally when you stall out and it will minimise too much fat gain.


whats a good amount of protein to aim for?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2022)

meesh said:


> I was in the gym for a hot minute.


Got it. 👍

I’m done trying to help you.


----------



## meesh (Dec 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Got it. 👍
> 
> I’m done trying to help you.


I was just saying I was in the gym for a while doing that work out.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

meesh said:


> I was just saying I was in the gym for a while doing that work out.


God has forsaken you as he posted. For this, I am sorry.

Perhaps some mere mortals here will be able to help you.

At 164 weight it seems you started PEDs too early. Why don't you just stop and pct or dont and see where you can get naturally?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> God has forsaken you as he posted. For this, I am sorry.
> 
> Perhaps some mere mortals here will be able to help you.
> 
> At 164 weight it seems you started PEDs too early. Why don't you just stop and pct or dont and see where you can get naturally?


He might as well finish the cycle then stay off until he's right. I'm mean he already done shut himself down so ride it out then stay off.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> He might as well finish the cycle then stay off until he's right. I'm mean he already done shut himself down so ride it out then stay off.


I guess. Man when I was younger I learned as much as I could. I didnt know a ton but I knew better than to just turn to juice after working out for a few weeks. 
If I weighed that little, there is no way I would have even thought about it.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2022)

I hope someone gets him on a structured program, he's needing beginner stuff IMO.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I guess. Man when I was younger I learned as much as I could. I didnt know a ton but I knew better than to just turn to juice after working out for a few weeks.
> If I weighed that little, there is no way I would have even thought about it.


I was almost 40 years old before I jumped on!


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I was almost 40 years old before I jumped on!


jumped on initially as TRT?
Props
I wish I had waited tbh


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> jumped on initially as TRT?
> Props
> I wish I had waited tbh


1st cycle and never came off since!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2022)

I built a base from 170 to 235 1st!


----------



## meesh (Dec 28, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I hope some gets him on a structured program, he's needing beginner stuff IMO.


yes please


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 28, 2022)

meesh said:


> whats a good amount of protein to aim for?


You can think about it & decide, i already shared my experience with you. most of the lifters I know who are natty go for ~2g per kg, so if you’re bulking your can increase caloric intake through protein. Some enhanced go as high as 4g per kg. Stick to a diet, log it and see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## eazy (Dec 28, 2022)

....


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I hope someone gets him on a structured program, he's needing beginner stuff IMO.


Maybe intermediate, like a 5x5 with added accessories.


----------

